# Star, Force, Carbon Dropouts and Roof Racks Question



## ColnagoDream (Aug 6, 2004)

I have a CT1 with a Star fork and a Dream with a Force fork and both of these have carbon fiber dropouts. I have been transporting these on the inside of my van, but now I need to put them on a roof rack. I am concerned about the durability of these forks if I use a fork mounting system. Does anyone out there have an opinion on this? Has anyone put their Colnago CF dropout fork on a fork mounted roof rack?


----------



## yzfrr11 (Dec 31, 2001)

The drop outs are not carbon - they are aluminum. Colnago forks are the most durable in the industry. I have been using a fork mount carrier for years with a star fork.


----------



## ColnagoDream (Aug 6, 2004)

yzfrr11 said:


> The drop outs are not carbon - they are aluminum. Colnago forks are the most durable in the industry. I have been using a fork mount carrier for years with a star fork.


The "new" Star and Force forks have carbon dropouts like the new Easton fork. You may be right on yours because Colnago came out with these about the same time they came out with the B stay.


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

I have a Look HSC 5 with carbon dropouts and the Veltec rep told me you can treat it just like a regular dropout, claims it's even stronger. As long as you don't drive into your garage with it on top, the stresses from riding should be more than on any rack.

But really, your dropouts on your Colnago forks are carbon? First I've heard of that - you'd think Colnago would advertise the technology...


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*No they are not*



peterpen said:


> I have a Look HSC 5 with carbon dropouts and the Veltec rep told me you can treat it just like a regular dropout, claims it's even stronger. As long as you don't drive into your garage with it on top, the stresses from riding should be more than on any rack.
> 
> But really, your dropouts on your Colnago forks are carbon? First I've heard of that - you'd think Colnago would advertise the technology...


No they are not CF drop outs as I have both... Star on my C50 and Force on my CT2... I think 
Look HSC5 in 05 was the first to make dropouts out of carbon...at least I remember it as the big selling point... btw I cringe at the idea of putting any Colnago up on the roof rack... especially considering how often you hear of people driving into their garage with the bike on the top after a long drive home...


----------



## ColnagoDream (Aug 6, 2004)

*hey are carbon fiber or some other non metalic material.*



6was9 said:


> No they are not CF drop outs as I have both... Star on my C50 and Force on my CT2... I think
> Look HSC5 in 05 was the first to make dropouts out of carbon...at least I remember it as the big selling point... btw I cringe at the idea of putting any Colnago up on the roof rack... especially considering how often you hear of people driving into their garage with the bike on the top after a long drive home...


I am positive on this. I have had several conversations with bike shop mechanics/owners about the Colnago carbon drop outs. I had a conversation with Mike Perry from Maestro about them as well.They came out with these before Look. It is hard to tell until the paint comes off of the drop out. Then you can see a white material showing through that is NOT metal. What I am looking to hear is if people have been putting their recent Force or Star forks up on their roof racks.


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*The dropouts are carbon*

but they have plates over them to protect the carbon. Emailed Mike yesterday concerning this,as I was in doubt myself. If this is the case,I would feel confident in mounting them to a roof rack.Just make sure to make a mental note of it being there.I would go as far as to put a sticky note on my steering wheel.


----------



## drew (Mar 8, 2005)

ColnagoDream said:


> I am positive on this. I have had several conversations with bike shop mechanics/owners about the Colnago carbon drop outs. I had a conversation with Mike Perry from Maestro about them as well.They came out with these before Look. It is hard to tell until the paint comes off of the drop out. Then you can see a white material showing through that is NOT metal. What I am looking to hear is if people have been putting their recent Force or Star forks up on their roof racks.



I just purchased a Dream HP with the Force fork and have been putting it on my roof top carrier with fork mount and have not had any problems thus far.


----------



## dudeuk (May 7, 2005)

i have a titanio with flash forks and use a front fork roof carrier i have had no problems apart from a few dead flys splatted on the front . thule velovise is the name of the rack,i can recomend this type of carrier.


----------

